# Sage Grinder Pro — FAST shots — Upper burr setting



## Fat_Ed (May 6, 2020)

Just changed beans from Origin to Dark Arts Coffee and the first shot I pulled came out in 13s. Not ideal, although the taste wasn't AS BAD as I feared it would be...

With the Origin beans I was getting good times (28-32s), but this one races through. I'm aware that a lot of this could be down to degassing/resting, but the beans are 6 days from roasting already...

Both done with 18g in a 18g VST basket, at 1:2.1 ratio.

I went to the finest knob adjustment (1) but only slowed it to 17s. So next step is to try messing with the upper burr settings. I had it on the default 6, have set it to 5 and will try again in the morning. (I've tasted too many espressos this afternoon 😳

*Meanwhile - anyone else had any luck messing with the upper burr? Any other theories?*

----

My setup:



Sage Grinder Pro


Gaggia Classic (OPV adjusted)


Naked PF with VST 18g basket


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

From memory the top burr pre set does make quite a chunk of adjustment. Just be careful not to leave it set very fine on the side dial and then change the pre set. If you jam the burrs in this grinder it will damage the internals.

With that in mind, I'd recommend dialling it out and then back in again.


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

I had the same issue with this grinder when I purchased supermarket beans. Even on the finest settings I would still get a fast shot. When I switched to fresh beans from local roasters I was able to start pulling normal shots with the grind setting on 9 or 10. I couldn't work out what the difference between the beans that caused this but I'd recommend just trying different beans.


----------



## Fat_Ed (May 6, 2020)

Thanks guys.

This morning's update - set the upper burr to 5 (so down 1) and grind setting on 4 and got two 28s shots that were very tasty. So that works.

I'm still a bit concerned about the grinder though, and whether or not chunking the upper burr down a notch will wear it out or mash the engine. If anyone has been using one of these grinders with upper burr changes and either had it blow up or stay strong, would love to hear it.

I will keep an eye on things and update if anything goes kaput.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

I doubt changing the upper burr setting in itself will cause issues with the grinder or increase wear.

If you go finer on the adjustment with beans in the burrs whilst the motor is static or so fine the burrs jam against each other directly (not even sure if that's possible with this grinder) then it will cause damage but that is possible with any grinder in reality.


----------

